# Crash when closing X11

## ekra

Hello !

My computer (very) often crashes when I turn off my computer (when X11 is quitting), when I disconnect myself, or when I switch to a console (CTRL+ALT+F1 for instance).

The crash : the screen becomes black and nothing happends. (ALT + SYST + B doesn't respond)

in /boot/grub/grub.conf :

```

title Gentoo/Linux actuel

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3

```

Here is my /proc/config.gz uncompressed :

http://ekra.free.fr/Fichiers/config

My computer is a laptop HP Pavilion ze4900 (Year : 2004)

```
 # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:05.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

```

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipt_ULOG                7300  1 

michael_mic             2688  6 

arc4                    2176  6 

ecb                     2944  6 

blkcipher               5380  1 ecb

cryptomgr               2944  0 

crypto_algapi          10496  4 michael_mic,arc4,ecb,cryptomgr

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9600  3 

iptable_raw             2176  0 

snd_pcm_oss            35072  0 

snd_mixer_oss          13312  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3076  0 

snd_seq_oss            26752  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6016  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41968  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6284  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ipw2200               132168  0 

ieee80211              27720  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4736  2 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211

snd_intel8x0m          13196  0 

snd_intel8x0           26780  2 

snd_ac97_codec         89380  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                2304  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                62340  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              17156  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    40580  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7560  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

(don't matter for iptables I just forgot some things in the kernel config)

```
# rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 915resolution                                                      [ started  ]

 acpid                                                              [ started  ]

 cpufreqd                                                           [ started  ]

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 gpm                                                                [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 iptables                                                           [ stopped  ]

 laptop_mode                                                        [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 net.eth1                                                           [ started  ]

 sshd                                                               [ started  ]

 ulogd                                                              [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]

```

That would be very nice to you to try to help me. 

If you need more information just ask me.

Thank you.

----------

## ikshaar

No real solution but sounds like your system crash when trying to return to console - which happen in all those 3 cases.

I would investigate framebuffer (if you use any), or this resolution changing tool 915resolution ... 

Worth testing with a liveCD, disable the framebuffer on boot and see if it works.

----------

## ekra

Yes I use Framebuffer and I am going to disable it. I will report you wether I am still in trouble.

Thank you for your answear.

----------

## ekra

I have disabled the framebuffer, but nothing has changed. When I load videos, this can append or when I switch videos in fullscreen.

:s

It's weird because I was using gentoo without this kind of issue for months (with 915resolution) maybe I added something that crash the system. But I can't find it.

----------

## ikshaar

Can you change resolution from desktop ? using Gnome or KDE preferences ? does it crash too ?

Can you post the X log after a crash and reboot ? (it's called Xorg.0.org.old I think)

----------

## ekra

There is no crash when I switch the resolution.

```

ekra@Minu ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep \(EE\)

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

(if you need the entire file, tell me please)

```

ekra@Minu ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

   # path to defoma fonts

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "i2c"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "type1"

#   Load   "vbe"

   Load    "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "fr"

   Option       "XkbVariant"   "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "HorizScrollDelta"   "0"

#   Option      "SHMConfig"       "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   Driver      "i810"

   BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option          "DRI"     "true"

        Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   28-51

   VertRefresh   43-60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode   0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

 EndSection

```

There must be some things I included for testing in this conf. (I am not using compiz)

I noticed if I lauch vlc with a flash video it crashes always.

When it crash sometimes the LED of the HD is forever on (but it sounds no activity)

Thank you for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## ikshaar

Post your Xorg.0.log.old from after a crash if you can.

----------

## Jaglover

I just got myself an Intel G33 based motherboard and experienced exactly the same with xf86-video-i810-2.2.0.90 video driver. Nothing useful in logs (I didn't increase debug level though). So I downgraded to 2.1.1 and display hangs went away ... with DRI. I wanted DRI back and I tried the latest driver from intellinuxgraphics.org git repository and it worked, DRI too. Happy now.   :Very Happy: 

After digging in itellinuxgraphics bugzilla I noticed they are fighting this problem for long time now, my advice to the OP - try different driver version. Not necessarily newer version, just different.

----------

## ekra

 :Smile:  I am not only !

But I am currently running xf86-video-i810-2.1.1 so it should be working, shouldn't it ?

Thanks !

My Xorg.0.old file after a crash (so at the next boot)

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Minu 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #8 SMP PREEMPT Fri Feb 22 14:11:55 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 03 February 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb 25 23:16:21 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e65c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3580 card 103c,3084 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 8086,3584 card 103c,3084 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 8086,3585 card 103c,3084 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3582 card 103c,3084 rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3582 card 103c,3084 rev 02 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 103c,3084 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 103c,3084 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 103c,3084 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 103c,3084 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 103c,3084 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 103c,3084 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 103c,3084 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 103c,3084 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,3084 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 104c,ac50 card 3400,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 8086,4220 card 103c,12f6 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 104c,8026 card 103c,3084 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x00003fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:5:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0740 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device rev 2, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xe0000000/19, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device rev 2, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe0080000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0205800 - 0xe02058ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0100800 - 0xe01008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0100c00 - 0xe0100dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0205800 - 0xe02058ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0100800 - 0xe01008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0100c00 - 0xe0100dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0205800 - 0xe02058ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0100800 - 0xe01008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0100c00 - 0xe0100dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Chipset 852GM/855GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0205800 - 0xe02058ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0100800 - 0xe01008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0100c00 - 0xe0100dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0205800 - 0xe02058ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0100800 - 0xe01008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0100c00 - 0xe0100dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 1   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 1   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 1   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [36] 1   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 1   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 855GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "852GM/855GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xE0000000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Generic Monitor

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: f06  Serial#: 35544

(II) intel(0): Year: 2004  Week: 27

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.566 redY: 0.321   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.537

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.143   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 230 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1048  h_sync_end 1184 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  AUO

(II) intel(0):  B150XG01V2

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af060fd88a0000

(II) intel(0):    1b0e0102801e17780a12e59152528927

(II) intel(0):    24505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    01010101010164190040410026301888

(II) intel(0):    360030e6100000180000000f00067708

(II) intel(0):    ff010f052e2dff053f01000000fe0041

(II) intel(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) intel(0):    00423135305847303156320a2020005f

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 3846

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32576 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "sil164"

(II) LoadModule: "sil164"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sil164.so

(II) Module sil164: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(II) Loading sub module "ch7xxx"

(II) LoadModule: "ch7xxx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ch7xxx.so

(II) Module ch7xxx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Detected CH7009A chipset, vendor/device ID 0x84/0x17

(II) intel(0): I2C device "DVOI2C_E:CH7xxx TMDS Controller" registered at address 0xEC.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: f06  Serial#: 35544

(II) intel(0): Year: 2004  Week: 27

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.566 redY: 0.321   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.537

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.143   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 230 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1048  h_sync_end 1184 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  AUO

(II) intel(0):  B150XG01V2

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af060fd88a0000

(II) intel(0):    1b0e0102801e17780a12e59152528927

(II) intel(0):    24505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    01010101010164190040410026301888

(II) intel(0):    360030e6100000180000000f00067708

(II) intel(0):    ff010f052e2dff053f01000000fe0041

(II) intel(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) intel(0):    00423135305847303156320a2020005f

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 3846

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TMDS

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 128 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 32636 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [1] 1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0205000 - 0xe02057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0204fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0205800 - 0xe02058ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0100800 - 0xe01008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0100c00 - 0xe0100dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0080000 - 0xe00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 1   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 1   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 1   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [39] 1   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 1   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 104448 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 417788 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 10 pages failed

   (Cannot allocate memory)

(II) intel(0): Allocating 5112 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00027fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00030000-0x01827fff: front buffer (24544 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x01828000-0x01837fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fdf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01fdf000-0x01fdffff: Core cursor (4 kB, 0x        162b3000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fe0000-0x01fe3fff: ARGB cursor (16 kB, 0x        15c94000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fe4000-0x01fe4fff: Core cursor (4 kB, 0x        1628b000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fe5000-0x01fe8fff: ARGB cursor (16 kB, 0x        183b8000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fe9000-0x01fe9fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x        15c65000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x023fffff: back buffer (4096 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02400000-0x027fffff: depth buffer (4096 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02800000-0x047fffff: DRI memory manager (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x04800000-0x067fffff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x08000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(II) intel(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(**) intel(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      26 256x256 slots

      11 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x01fdf000 (pgoffset 8159)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01fe0000 (pgoffset 8160)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x01fe4000 (pgoffset 8164)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x01fe5000 (pgoffset 8165)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x01fe9000 (pgoffset 8169)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS is connected to pipe none

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 304 x 230

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "latin9"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbVariant: "latin9"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9

(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event4

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

(--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Synaptics Touchpad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Synaptics Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event4

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

(--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: f06  Serial#: 35544

(II) intel(0): Year: 2004  Week: 27

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.566 redY: 0.321   greenX: 0.320 greenY: 0.537

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.143   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 230 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1048  h_sync_end 1184 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  AUO

(II) intel(0):  B150XG01V2

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af060fd88a0000

(II) intel(0):    1b0e0102801e17780a12e59152528927

(II) intel(0):    24505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0):    01010101010164190040410026301888

(II) intel(0):    360030e6100000180000000f00067708

(II) intel(0):    ff010f052e2dff053f01000000fe0041

(II) intel(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) intel(0):    00423135305847303156320a2020005f

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 3846

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TMDS

ProcXCloseDevice to close or not ?

```

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> But I am currently running xf86-video-i810-2.1.1 so it should be working, shouldn't it ? 

 

Not necessarily. We have different hardware. As I said before, I'd try different version.

----------

## ikshaar

Or as I said before try a liveCD...

----------

## ekra

@Jaglover

I tried another version. It seems to work better with the last one (unmasking x86).  :Smile: 

@ikshaar

With a liveCD there is no problem

I will post in few days to let you know if it solved completely my issue or if it is crashing time to time.

Thank you very much.

----------

## ekra

It seems to be the same :/

----------

## Jaglover

Too bad, try out the newest git version, if problem persists ... http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/feedback.html

----------

